# First impressions of FOBs



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!!! This is my second year hunting with FOB's and will never fletch again either.......


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

Proof that FOBs work 










Got this little guy about 8:00AM Saturday morning it was a 40yd broadside shot arrow flew true and straight and the G5 monotech did its job.

Here is a pic of whats left of my arrow.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the Addiction!. I also use G5 Montecs. No need to look or try any other BH's!.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Well...

That did not take long.....3 days and your first FOB-O-Buck

CONGRATS! :thumbs_up

Welcome to the never fletch again club.


----------



## rwilson (Jul 12, 2008)

hunter83 said:


> I am now a FOB believer and will probably never fletch again. To me FOBs are not a gimick and starflight's customer service has earned them a life long customer.
> 
> Zach


Correction......You will NEVER fletch again! lol :tongue:


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

Paul Morris said:


> Well...
> 
> That did not take long.....3 days and your first FOB-O-Buck
> 
> ...



I think that there is something to the "FOBs are good luck" that I keep hearing people saying


----------



## SticksandString (Oct 12, 2008)

you can't be shooting animals with collars that probley someones pet


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

SticksandString said:


> you can't be shooting animals with collars that probley someones pet


I wondered why it said Fluffy on it


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

hunter83 said:


> Recently I decied to take the plunge and try out the FOBs that everyone has been talking about. I contacted Paul at starflight and asked him if my curent setup would work well with FOBs. He quickly responded and gave me a link to a source on how to fix the bouce back issue associated with the Trophy Taker rests.


Pardon me for butting in, but what is this bounce back issue? Does it occur with the shaky hunter?

Thanks,

BSer


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

crawdad said:


> Pardon me for butting in, but what is this bounce back issue? Does it occur with the shaky hunter?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BSer



Here is the link Paul sent me. 
Hope this helps
http://fob-nation.com/SMF/index.php?topic=124.0


----------

